# Ginger tea or capsule VS GERD



## Djou (May 8, 2003)

Hi,I'm new to this forum and find it very useful.I have GERD and IBS-C and pain predominant.My worst symptoms are nausea (feeling like i'm gonna be sick 24/7) and pain in the lower left side of my belly.Some people suggest me to take ginger tea or capsules for my nausea but some others told me that it will be worst for my GERD symptoms.Is there anybody here with GERD who have tried ginger stuff for the nausea?what are the results?does it help or make you feel worst?Thx


----------



## gar54 (Nov 27, 1999)

Hi Djou......I recently started drinking ginger tea before bedtime. I have GERD and it seems to help me relax. Ginger is supposed to help heal you also. Try it and see if there is any change. You can go at it slow at first. Good luck.....Gar


----------

